# Yuki the Shelter Rabbit



## Lady_TOX (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello!
I'm from So Cal, my name is Kiana, I am 18 years of age. I volunteer at a shelter where my father works. This december 1st a new little bunny came to the shelter. They named her Daisy they said she was 1 year 12 months (What? isnt that 2 years then lol) shes a small little thing weighing in at 2lbs. She is white with blue eyes and after doing some research i think she is a Mini Rex. I went home and spent ten days getting ready for her, and convincing my Bf to let me get her. Finally yesterday I was able to adopt her :hearts I was actually going to keep her name but then after some name research I got Yuki. It means Snow in Japanese. Shes so very soft, Looking forward to having a new buddy around and getting to know her better!


----------



## Lady_TOX (Dec 13, 2014)

Almost forgot the most important thing, A PIC!


----------



## grfan (Dec 13, 2014)

Very cute!!


----------



## stevesmum (Dec 13, 2014)

She is very very pretty. Congrats on your new friend.


----------



## Sugarbread (Dec 13, 2014)

She's beautiful, congrats and welcome to the forum.

She's not a Mini Rex, I'd say a dwarf mix. Beautiful girl.


----------



## Lady_TOX (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone glad to have her, and its fun getting to know this whole rabbit world! She has a spunky attitude and is messy, oh gosh x) 

SugarBread: Thanks I wasn't to sure, Shelters never try to guess what they are in case they are wrong, they won't get in trouble then. So I was trying to figure it out for myself just to know. Your LoveLace is beautiful btw. 

Stevesmom: Steve and Cali are Adorbs! Thank you!

grfan: Sir Walter is soooo cute :hearts lol =) Thanks!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 14, 2014)

Very cute  I will say though Yuki is generally used as a male name. I love her eyes.


----------



## Lady_TOX (Dec 17, 2014)

yeah i know, but she so soft and soo white I liked that name, oh and just to let yall know, SHE HAD KITS!! I didnt even know she was pregnant! She started nesting two days ago and i thought it was a phantom pregnacy welp guess not. The shelter said they have no way to tell if she was pregnant


----------



## Sugarbread (Dec 17, 2014)

Congrats on the babies! You're a grandma, lol! I think Yuki works fine for a doe. 

And thank you, Lovelace knows he's fancy, LOL! He's sassy.


----------

